# Celebrating a Life



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read of the loss of beautiful Lucy, but know that she had a wonderful life. Keeping your family in our thoughts.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

What a beautiful tribute to your girl. It sounds like Lucy lived an amazing life. RIP Lucy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss. What a special, special girl. You both were very blessed. Godspeed sweet Lucy. And hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Peace Be With You Lucy, I raise a glass in memory of a special girl that had a fabulous life! Hugs for your Mom &m Dad!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Your beautiful and talented Red Lucy is in good company with my sweet Red Homer and the rest of the incredibly lovely pups frolicking at the bridge. 
I am so very sad for your heartache today. 
A toast to Miss Lucy. She will never be forgotten.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Lucy. Godspeed, beautiful girl!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Toasting Miss Lucy for living a well loved and fun filled life.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.. she sounds like a treasure!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

What a beautiful girl she was and what a wonderful life she had! I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Lucy.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss...may her memories give you comfort in the coming days.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

What a beautiful tribute to such a beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your loss, but so very glad she lived well to the end.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry. Such a loving tribute to a beautiful, special golden girl. Rest in peace Lucy.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the Bridge, Lucy.


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

What a beautiful tribute to your beautiful girl. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That was a very touching tribute...run free, sweet girl...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Such a lovely, glorious girl she was. 

Runs strong and free, sweetheart. Find my Charlie and Sabrina, who can show you where the tennis balls hide the swimming holes are best. Remember to watch over your loving humans, who will be missing you for years to come. When you get a chance, send them a sign that you're just fine!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

What a beautiful tribute! I am so sorry.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Very nice tribute to her. I will raise my glass and toast to your beautiful Lucy!! RIP sweet girl. She will live in your hearts forever!!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Great tribute to a great dog. Happy she wasn't sick long. Thoughts to your family.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you for sharing her story. I smiled as I read about her and her wonderful personality. I am sorry you lost her but so glad she did not suffer long. She lived her life to the fullest. Thank you for giving her that.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh Hank, I'm so sorry to hear about Lucy. What a beautiful tribute to a very special dog. 
<<hugs>>


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My tears for Penny are mixed with my tears for your girl. A sad day for us both. Our two girls will be waiting for us.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheers to Lucy. Sleep soft, good girl. What an amazing life you had.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Such a beautiful tribute, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am sorry for your pain, but I can only think how blessed she was to have had the life she did with you , and how blessed you were that you didn't take such a special girl for granted. I hope you print your tribute out for her memory book. It may help keep her close in the future. My heart goes out to you. Wish I could've know your girl.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Lucy.

A very beautiful, heartfelt tribute to the wonderful life of this special girl. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Godspeed sweet Lucy.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

A wonderful celebration of life tribute to your special girl. I am so sorry for your loss.

Cheers to your Lucy, rest in peace.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Lucy. I will raise a glass to celebrate her life and your family's love for her.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What a lovely tribute to your little red girl and what a rewarding life you gave her. The memories they leave behind are so dear to our hearts if only we could just feel the weight of their head on our laps just one more time...RIP sweet girl.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Hank. I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Lucy. She did have the most wonderful life. You know she is running agility in Heaven. God bless you Hank. Godspeed Lucy girl.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to your girl. Godspeed Lucy.


----------



## Carolyn Finn (Jul 23, 2013)

I am so very sorry for you loss. We lost our Kolby just 3 and 1/2 weeks ago and my husband and I too raise our glasses and toast his beautiful life. May he and sweet Lucy be playing together at the bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ambika*

Ambika

I am so very sorry about Lucy!
I've added her to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.
I know my Smooch and Snobear are with her!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-18.html#post3236185


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your loss... What a lovely tribute to a girl well loved...


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

I raise a glass to your beautiful Lucy. She will live in your hearts and memories until you meet again. Such a beautiful tribute to your girl. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spencers Mom (Jul 16, 2013)

Lucy you were loved. My heart aches for you all. Peace and hugs.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a wonderful celebration, for a beautiful life. I join you in raising a glass to Lucy, sounds like she had a perfect golden life. RIP sweet girl.....


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your tribute to Lucy was beautiful and I to will raise a glass to honor a life well lived. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Ambika
> 
> I am so very sorry about Lucy!
> I've added her to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I missed seeing this last week. I am so sorry for the loss of your pretty girl. What a gift she was.


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm sorry to read about Lucy's passing. I will raise a glass tonight to honor the memory of her.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So very sorry to read of Lucy's passing. Wasn't it just a couple months ago that I saw her working happily with you in veteran's obedience? May the memories of her time with you remain strong.


----------

